# Best place to live inThe Philippines



## genobkk (Jul 13, 2016)

I am coming on my 2nd trip inOctober. I have been inThailand since2001 and feel like a change. I have been to Cebu and Bohol only. I liked Cebu it was not so horriable as some suggested, people where friendly and nice, even taxis seemed better the zbangkok. In October I plan to stay a few days in Manila, then to Bohol and Cebu. 

I really liked Bohol and Cebu and I plan on spending a month to get a better feel for the Philippines since I have only been once. I would like ideas where to visit or good places to settle, I know everyone has different ideas but hearing the options is very helpful. First budget, looking to spend $1700 per monypth for exspensense and in my search I am finding condos and apartments are not cheap. Safety, being close to shops, malls, a weekend beach getaway to the beach if one is near is a plus but not a requirement. I know electricity is a big cost thier and I would need to run my aircon most of the time. 

Some advice, ideas, I am leaning towards Cebu, maybe Bohol. Not sure I would like Manila at all or not


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

My personal favorites are castillejos zambales luzon...san francisco mindanao and tanauan leyte. You must find yours.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

lefties43332 said:


> You must find yours.


As indicated you must find yours. We expats in the Phils are pretty much spread out countrywide and each has to determine where is best for them based on their own preferences, likes, dislikes, etc. You can just about put your finger down anywhere on a map of the Phils and someone will find that is their favorite. Best bet is to do what you are thinking, visit different places and decide for yourself where you best fit or what fits you. Good Luck.

Fred


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

genobkk said:


> Thanks. I will spend a month in October so looking for a few places to check out besides Bohol, Cebu, Manila. I prefer being close to malls, coffee shops then being out in the sticks for sure but looking at other places besides Manila


Baguio, or if you really crave for Peace : Basco Batanes


----------



## genobkk (Jul 13, 2016)

simonsays said:


> Baguio, or if you really crave for Peace : Basco Batanes



Yes Baguio was on my list but heard the cost of lving is a bit high, I never been but I would love the cooler weather


----------



## genobkk (Jul 13, 2016)

*Baguio*



simonsays said:


> Baguio, or if you really crave for Peace : Basco Batanes



Yes Baguio was on my list but heard the cost of lving is a bit high, I never been but I would love the cooler weather


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

genobkk said:


> Thanks. I will spend a month in October so looking for a few places to check out besides Bohol, Cebu, Manila. I prefer being close to malls, coffee shops then being out in the sticks for sure but looking at other places besides Manila


My plan was to start in Cebu and look around from there. I liked Cebu because it is big - but not Manila big. Of course, I met my wife...and the plans went out the window ha ha.

I met her in Iloilo, we lived in her province just long enough for me to know I do not want a 2 hour bus ride for groceries every week. We moved to Iloilo and have been here since then. 

I do like it well enough but would certainly go elsewhere if I were single.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

genobkk said:


> Yes Baguio was on my list but heard the cost of lving is a bit high, I never been but I would love the cooler weather


It's all about how you wanna live. a 1,000 $ budget can go a long way for a lot, for a comfortable life, and for some, even 10,000 $ a month is not enough  

In Baguio, you don't need a car, for a start, and it is pretty rare to hear of foreigners being ripped off. 

My 2 cents, not promoting Baguio per se, but, is to go and spend some time in your selected cities to see if they suit your budget and taste.

Case in example: a friend moved to Makati and was complaining about the costs. Turned out he rented an apartment in St Francis, about 100,000 a month, had a driver and car, and 2 maids at home. No comments


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

For me I found being outside of Manila the best FOR ME. I have to visit VA every 6 months. The only thing I failed to consider is the Typhoons. Living on the east coast you get spanked every year. So being on the west is what I recommend. Country or City life is really different here. It is frustrating at times. Some of the government agencies do have satellite offices but sometimes you must go to the head of the monster. Fortunately hotels are cheap


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Ecuador.

I didn't know this,but some South American countries want pensioners bad enough that they offer discounts on electricity and other benefits.It would be nice to live in a country that actually wanted you there.

Wish I could convince the wife..but no dealio.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

SierraMadreMe said:


> It would be nice to live in a country that actually wanted you there.


Does seem that way sometimes.

Fred


----------



## genobkk (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks guys. Guess I am looking for a medium sized or smaller city not the sticks. Baguio sounds appealing but I do not know apartment rental rates etc. I am hoping to spend a few days thier in October. My apartment search in Manila shows they are costly in Maktiti, 25K for something decent but that is just from looking at websites. Cebu prices are a bit cheaper 15K could get some reasonable, Bohol even better. 

Appreciate all the helpful info


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

genobkk said:


> Thanks guys. Guess I am looking for a medium sized or smaller city not the sticks. Baguio sounds appealing but I do not know apartment rental rates etc. I am hoping to spend a few days thier in October. My apartment search in Manila shows they are costly in Maktiti, 25K for something decent but that is just from looking at websites. Cebu prices are a bit cheaper 15K could get some reasonable, Bohol even better.
> 
> Appreciate all the helpful info


Looks like you will have quite a few areas to look at when you start house hunting. Ya know, you can live close to a city but still out of town where rents are low cost. An example of this is that we live close to Angeles City. Angeles proper is traffic and a bit high on rents. Where we are is close enough to get into town within a few minutes yet is country around us. Where we are, a two bedroom home will usually run about P2,000 or $43.00us dollars per month.
So there are many places that if you just start looking on different streets and visiting with people, you'll find the best of both worlds.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

Jet Lag said:


> Looks like you will have quite a few areas to look at when you start house hunting. Ya know, you can live close to a city but still out of town where rents are low cost. An example of this is that we live close to Angeles City. Angeles proper is traffic and a bit high on rents. Where we are is close enough to get into town within a few minutes yet is country around us. Where we are, a two bedroom home will usually run about P2,000 or $43.00us dollars per month.
> So there are many places that if you just start looking on different streets and visiting with people, you'll find the best of both worlds.


Really? We have a house, albeit a bit bigger with 3 bedrooms and a maids room with a decent sized garden on the edge of Angeles. I wouldn't expect anything less than 40,000 a month if I were to rent it out.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

SimonAngeles said:


> Really? We have a house, albeit a bit bigger with 3 bedrooms and a maids room with a decent sized garden on the edge of Angeles. I wouldn't expect anything less than 40,000 a month if I were to rent it out.


Well, it depends on the type house I guess and amount of yard etc.
Ours is a smaller 3 bdrm but quite modern. Full patio with enclosure gate and we are in a Mt. Pinatubo resettlement. Here we are paying P2,500 per month on a two year lease that we just renewed.

We own a house but decided to rent this one as it's a better area having young kids. The house we own here is rented out to a newlywed couple and they are paying us P2000 per month. So makes it good for us as our current rent then is just P500 per month using the rental income.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

Jet Lag said:


> Well, it depends on the type house I guess and amount of yard etc.
> Ours is a smaller 3 bdrm but quite modern. Full patio with enclosure gate and we are in a Mt. Pinatubo resettlement. Here we are paying P2,500 per month on a two year lease that we just renewed.
> 
> We own a house but decided to rent this one as it's a better area having young kids. The house we own here is rented out to a newlywed couple and they are paying us P2000 per month. So makes it good for us as our current rent then is just P500 per month using the rental income.


Sounds like an absolute bargain to me. I bought a run down place a few years ago in Navy, near Capas Tarlac and was offered 2000 a month rent for that, but I ended up giving it to the other halves brother to live. Tiny place with a plot size of about 80sqm.


----------



## genobkk (Jul 13, 2016)

Jet Lag said:


> Looks like you will have quite a few areas to look at when you start house hunting. Ya know, you can live close to a city but still out of town where rents are low cost. An example of this is that we live close to Angeles City. Angeles proper is traffic and a bit high on rents. Where we are is close enough to get into town within a few minutes yet is country around us. Where we are, a two bedroom home will usually run about P2,000 or $43.00us dollars per month.
> So there are many places that if you just start looking on different streets and visiting with people, you'll find the best of both worlds.


2,000 pesos for a house that size sounds amazing, Angles city would not be my choice feel it is just another Pattaya


----------



## pigeonpete (Jan 19, 2014)

I will be arriving Cebu mid october for a two month stay. I have been there many times and as my wife comes from cebu we are making a trip to investigate what property is on the market. My preference would be borocay, my wife wants cebu. I like north of cebu in the country my wife likes city life. SO country life in cebu is what might happen.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

genobkk said:


> 2,000 pesos for a house that size sounds amazing, Angles city would not be my choice feel it is just another Pattaya



Angeles is what you make of it, although it does have that reputation. A bit like saying I'd never visit Sicily because that's where the mafia come from in my opinion though.
There's a large expat community there with good shopping facilities and good transport links, via road or air for you to get out and explore.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

SimonAngeles said:


> Angeles is what you make of it, although it does have that reputation. A bit like saying I'd never visit Sicily because that's where the mafia come from in my opinion though.
> There's a large expat community there with good shopping facilities and good transport links, via road or air for you to get out and explore.


Exactly right. Balibago is the red light district of Angles with it's many hotels, bars, and nightlife. Other than having to go to the VFW post from time to time for mail, the closest we get to Balibago is going to the mall for some shopping and Italian food. Well, the kids like Jollibee so we end up eating there too at times.

But Angeles and the areas outside of town are good places to live, shop, sand schools for children. The nighttime ""entertainment"" found in Balibago is available anywhere in the Philippines but is something we don't see or notice living in the area that we do.


----------

